# bleeding lump on wing



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

hi there,
I just found one of my budgies had something wrong.he was missing feathers and bleeding from one wing, there were also splatters of blood across his face, as if he was in a fight. we took a closer look and there seems to be a lump on the tip of his wing. we couldn't identify the colour of the lump since it was stained with blood.

we've taken him out of the aviary and are keeping him in a smaller cage in a dark room with tree sides and the roof covered to keep an eye on him. i, personally, would've rushed him to the vet asap but they're closed for new year and were away afterwards.:ranger: *sigh*

thanks for the help in advance

DodoBudge


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear to hear that...

From your description, it really seems that your budgie was the victim of bad fighting and it would be good to inspect the budgies on your aviary in order to try to find the culprit(s) and then isolate these budgies. 
You can find clues on the attackers by checking blood stains on the beak and on the cheek feathers.

As for your injured budgie, if you can't take him to an emergency clinic then you can provide first aid, by cleaning the wound on the wing (you can wash the area with sterile saline solution) and then applying Betadine to disinfect the wound.
Keep the cage warm, by covering it on 3 sides with a blanket. If need be, place a hot water bottle underneath the cage's bottom for extra warmth.
In order to reduce the stress levels, having some background noise from the radio or TV would be good.
As for food, you can offer your budgie some egg food, this is highly nutritious and can be quite helpful in nursing sick and convalescent birds.
Soaking some millet spray in electrolyte solution will also be a good option.
You can find more detailed information on this by checking this link: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

I'm wishing your budgie a steady and full recovery.


----------



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

thanks so much for responding:hug:
though i was wondering, isn't betadine for humans or can it also be used on animals?
thanks so so much

BodoBudgeroud:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome! 
Betadine can be safely applied on animals, I have used it on my dogs and birds when needed. Both the avian and regular vets prescribe Betadine and on occasion also tincture of iodine.


----------

